# Dealing with past painting disasters... Runs Drips and Errors



## Wolfram (Jan 13, 2012)

Client's house was painted prior to sale with the cheapest gloss latex paint with the thickest possible nap on the hottest most humid day. every surface is a maze of runs, sags and drips. All options aren't good, Sand everything, Strip and replace the sheetrock or use a product like USG Tuff-Hide to resurface the walls. What is the cleanest, quickest option?


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Carbide scraper , that'd be my first weapon, you can get a 2 or 2.5 in scraper to remove sags and runs without really damaging the wall but new blades are best, ,a 2 sided blade is 7.50 here. Next would be the 3xs sandpaper, the difference is that while a coarser paper will work it cuts too deep, when you use this paper you can tell it actually is sanding without extreme effort. Finally who uses semi gloss anyhow, some won't even for trim.Since it is so glossy the next coats will inherit some too by way of sealing so prime patches with a shiney primer like 123


----------



## Wolfram (Jan 13, 2012)

Pete'sfeets said:


> Carbide scraper , that'd be my first weapon, you can get a 2 or 2.5 in scraper to remove sags and runs without really damaging the wall but new blades are best, ,a 2 sided blade is 7.50 here. Next would be the 3xs sandpaper, the difference is that while a coarser paper will work it cuts too deep, when you use this paper you can tell it actually is sanding without extreme effort. Finally who uses semi gloss anyhow, some won't even for trim.Since it is so glossy the next coats will inherit some too by way of sealing so prime patches with a shiney primer like 123


the paint they used goes way beyond semi-gloss... it's like ULTRA GLOSS... LOL
client has whole wall surfaces that look like melted candles. scraping is a good idea but how do make sure that the wall is a) smooth and b) prepped well enough to re-paint with a matte or satin finish?


----------



## CarpenterRN (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolfram said:


> ... scraping is a good idea but how do make sure that the wall is a) smooth and b) prepped well enough to re-paint with a matte or satin finish?


Spot patch or skim coat the entire wall if necessary. Your trade does say sheetrocker, correct?


----------



## Wolfram (Jan 13, 2012)

yes, mostly new construction


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

grab a 5in orbital sander by Ryobi from Home Depot for $40. then, go to Lowes, and get the 50 pack of 120-150 grit discs for $20... (discs at HD are too expensive) then go to town. After that, use Glidden Glipper latex primer... whatever shows, mud over and sand. Start the bid, at a week if your doing 1000 Sq ft or more. just for prep.

Dont forget, its gonna be messy and dirty, and its gonna take ALOT of time. Unless your good at drywall finishing, I wouldnt even consider replacing the wallboard. 

Also, you may be able to upsell a (brain fart) its paint with sand in it... ugh! theres a name for it, you put it on with a brush, but it covers alot of imperfections...


----------



## Wolfram (Jan 13, 2012)

I was also looking at spraying the walls with a self leveling resurfacing product like USG Tuff-Hide. Client has a lot of computer and recording equipment (Audio Production Studio) that may not like the Dust and Dirt.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Sand it down with a random orbital skim coat and go from there. Tell you client to move their expensive gear in storage till your work is complete. There will be dust.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you sell them a textured finish? I'd try an orange peel texture or knockdown....And charge extra for it.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

A three hundred watt light bulb, the carbide scraperwith a brand new blade will just shave off layers ,note shaves only one direction, sanding is best to HIGHLIGHT the flaws.Silly to point that out but last week I handed mycarbide scraper to a cabinet maker and he started rubbing back and forth, He wouldn't do that with a chisel right? Anyhow,sanding really isn't the solution so much really. Upgrade to a highest quality acrylic that has adhesion qualities, a backroll while it is setting means avoid the fast dry type like Aura or Duration, find one just good enough so it is still washable while much flatter. Keep it simple is often complicated.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

Just add two thin coats sheet rock mud sand lightly prime paint.


----------

